# New App Sucks



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Am I the only one who doesn't like the new app. I got updated earlier this week and there are a few complaints I have. First of all having to swipe up, wait a quarter sec, and then press to go offline is too much and distracting while driving. Secound the color graident is much worse, cant really decern between surges. And third, the new ping is hear even with my phone at full volume.

I loved the old app, why the hell did they change it.


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

I also think that the new app is junk, automatically switch to UBER navigation when you want to arrive at the destination, which will seriously affect the driver to drive.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Tysmith95 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like the new app. I got updated earlier this week and there are a few complaints I have. First of all having to swipe up, wait a quarter sec, and then press to go offline is too much and distracting while driving. Secound the color graident is much worse, cant really decern between surges. And third, the new ping is hear even with my phone at full volume.
> 
> I loved the old app, why the hell did they change it.


Yes, the new app is indeed a steaming pile of crap.

If it's not broken... why try to fix it and fork it up.

What I dislike most about it is the auto-zoom feature on the map. I like to zoom the map into a certain area so that I can keep track of surge activity as I commute in and reposition once in the city. But no... now the app decides which part of the map I want to look at, not me. Really, Uber geeks? Why? "We listened to you and made the new app easier to use!". No you didn't; you made it so I feel like throwing my phone and your stupid app out the window.

And the cash-out function? Could not find it anywhere. Great software is intuitive and one does not need an instruction manual to be able to use it. This isn't even good software. Or mediocre.

Then there's the nav voice that I can't turn off, even though I (obviously) do not use Uber's built-in navigation. Apparently there is a way to turn this off once on a trip. I wouldn't know though; I uninstalled this piece of garbage and replaced it with a previous version as soon as it appeared on my phone. That's another thing; I had turned off Auto-Updates so that Uber could not force this turd upon me, but it appeared anyway. They must have bundled it with the previous version of the app and then activated it remotely, the sneaky feckers. App version 3.173.10009 seems to still have the old interface and works ok.... for now.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

How to get back to the old app:

Uninstall the Uber Driver App, then reinstall it from this version last updated in June. Then the old app is back!!!

https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/uber-...er-3-173-10009-android-apk-download/download/

Wish the old surge was back, but I'm glad I can get the old app back.


----------



## Rockaholic (Jun 27, 2018)

I like how I can see the airport que before driving to the staging area.

Hate that I can't see the que if I am on airport property.

Really hate that the que doesn't show up automatically like in the previous app version.

Since I'm 35 min out from the airport, it be nice to know from the departure terminals after dropping of a pax if the 7 min drive to the staging area is worth my time.


----------



## Shaddy (Nov 22, 2017)

If you delete cache and data for Uber app from the settings of your android phone, it should reset it to the old app. I don't know if that option is there for iPhones to delete cache and data.


----------



## Fahgetaboutit (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes, exactly as Shaddy has stated, no need to uninstall; But, if I leave old Uber app in background too long, it will revert back to new app. 
Just repeat procedure. 
After repeating procedure at least 5 times, it seems to stick to old app..so far.


----------

